# just shy of 30 lbs.....



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well i had to work most of the "holiday" weekend..but made it out today with Dave. Jake was a no show, guess he had to spend quality time with his women?..lol...too bad buddy because you missed a great day.

I had 4 carp today that i couldnt turn and lost to brush...unreal power...too bad i didnt take my big pit reels and 13' 3.25 TC rods(i'll be prepared better tuesday). I did manage to land some though...with this one below being my biggest of the day...i know 2 of the ones i lost would go much bigger than this one.


My biggest of 2005 so far, 28.2 lbs.:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6616&size=big&sort=1&cat=500

Hope others did well over the weekend as well? I'll be on the water another 2 days before i go back to work.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice one!!!. fat lookin for sure.. i caught my humpback carp again today..she gained about 1/2lb on me totalling 23lbs..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just wondering, are the fish you guys caught this week spawned out yet??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont think they are..at least not all of them. 
We've been hitting a few areas pretty consistant and we have yet to see any on the banks spawning..atleast in the river that is.
Most of the time on the scioto they spawn around the sametime as the flatheads..its usually in June when they spawn, depending on weather , water conditions and water temps. I look for them to spawn in the next week or so.


Good luck to ya AK,


Scott


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There is plenty of carp love going on in the smaller flows down here in SW Ohio.

That is a phatt carp!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

my best was around 15
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6633&sort=1&cat=500&page=2


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

nice carp. I can not even imagine what a 30lb carp would pull like. My 24lber was hard enough to pull in. I like big belly on that one. Looks like part of the tail is missing. I wonder what caught a hold of that carp?

Thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## Mark Reece (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice fish Scott. For anyone that might be interested there is a FREE spot at the WCC up for grabs due to someone in the UK pulling out at the last minute. For details:


http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10593


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Good show Scott,thats a nice one.
i had one last week just shy of 27 and 
iam definally hungry for something bigger.
i KNOW you are too,you will be on the OH
30's in no time.keep fishing and catching 
big OH carp.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Greg..glad to see ya back on the forum!

Give me a shout if your going to make it down the Columbus and we'll hook up for some catching.

Scott


----------

